# Ever seen one of these?



## wallyc72 (Jul 22, 2010)

This says Paradise Club on it. Has Cammarano Brothers Tacoma on the bottom. 6oz bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello Aaron,

 Welcome to ABN, and thanks for bringing the Cammarano Brothers bottle. Looks like a nice Deco Soda. You might ask one of the moderators to move this down to the Soda Section. You might get better feedback there.

 I did find quite a bit on the Cammarano Brothers. They bottled soda and beer.

 You can see some of their bottle caps right here. I think "Paradise Club" may have been their house brand of flavored sodas.






 "Machinery at Cammarano Brothers bottling company, Phillip Cammarano. The Cammarano Brothers were bottlers of beer and other carbonated beverages. Four brothers owned and operated the facility, Phillip J., James J., and William B., and Edward J. Cammarano." From.






 "Date: 12-10-1945
 Description: Machinery at Cammarano Brothers bottling company, Phillip Cammarano. The machinery shown is used to bottle, cap and label the carbonated beverages they bottled at the facility." From.






 As you can see from the program, they bottled a number of brands of soda.






 "TWANG
 Another short lived root beer found its place in a can about 1951. The drink called Tawng was marketed in a 12 and two different 31 ounce cone tops by Cammarano Brothers located in Tacoma, Washington.
 All three of the cone tops have a picture of a boy kicking his leg up in the air. An interesting variation between the 32 ounce cans places a blue football over the foot of the boy on one of the cans.

 No other cans with the Twang label have been found, but five generations of bottles dating from 1947 to 1958 have been cataloged." From.






 "A man handles boxes of beer on the side of an International C-35 truck used by the Cammarano Brothers company. The truck has a wooden sign over the back reading, "Acme Beer, America's Finest," and is parked in front of a restaurant. The original caption reads, "A C-35 owned by Cammarano Bros. of Tacoma, Wash., and used in the distribution of their bottled products, especially in handling beer that is distributed to the many inns and roadhouses in this territory." From.




From.

 "Brothers Phillip and William Cammarano established the Whistle Bottling Company in 1921. By 1926 the family-run business produced more than 30,000 bottles of soda a day. Some of their most popular flavors were ginger ale, a lemon soda called â€œUp,â€ Double Cola, and Mission Orange. The company has occupied several sites, including 301 East 25th Street and 2314-18 A Street." From.






 "Cammarano
 Cammarano Bros.
 Tacoma, WA    
 Crown made by Westopco 1937-1939?" From.






 "DATE:  	 01-09-1945
 DESCRIPTION:  	 The Cammaranos sponsored by the Cammarano Brothers bottling company took on the All-American Air Tecs from Wright Field, Ohio in January of 1945 at Lincoln H.S. in a benefit game to raise money for the dependents of air force casualties. The Air Tecs were hand picked by their coach from the best players in the Air Technical Service Command and included Dwight Eddlemann who had played on the Big Ten championship team of 1943 and 6 ft. 8 inch Cpl. John Mahnken from Georgetown University. The Air Tecs made easy work of the Tacoma team, beating the local boys 63 to 39. William and Philip Cammarano founded the Cammarano Brothers bottling company in 1934. They bottled and distributed a wide selection of soft drinks including Twang Root Beer, Double Cola, Mission Orange, Squirt, and Paradise Club Soda." From.


----------

